# V groove styrene for N scale



## Overkast (Jan 16, 2015)

Hi all, I want to scratch-build my own version of the Walthers Mountain Lumber Co. Sawmill in N Scale:









Any idea what size v-groove styrene I should use that resembles this? The hobby shops near me don't carry styrene so I can't browse any before I buy it.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Try here: http://www.evergreenscalemodels.com/Sheets.htm#V-Groove Siding

Evergreen products are sold in many on-line stores.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

If you close look at the pic it's not v grooved but half round in relief, don't know what it's supposed to represent, maybe some sort of sheet metal cladding. The top section is what we in the UK call weatherboarding or match boarding.


----------



## Overkast (Jan 16, 2015)

Good point cycleops. I may have to settle for V Groove since the the Walthers model is a specific custom pattern.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

I was just thinking that the Pikestuff kits feature similar cladding, you might consider kit bashing one of their structures.
http://www.rixproducts.com/2_door_enginehouse.htm


----------



## Overkast (Jan 16, 2015)

Definitely some potential with the Pikestuff kits! Good call. I may consider that


----------

